# Hydraulic Pressure



## Part Timer (Oct 13, 2009)

My John Deere 790 Hydraulic Pressure needs to be turned up. Has always been weak, that it will not pick up a full bucket of dirt or gravel. How do I turn the pressure up. Thanks


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I have no idea, but wanted to welcome you to the forum anyhow!!
Good luck, and hopefully somebody will be by shortly that could give ya some pointers.


----------



## Cannuck-elhead (Feb 25, 2009)

That series of JD is notorious for low pressure relief valve settings and thus a weak loader.

Unfortunately there is nothing to 'turn' either, the only way to do it is to shim it to raise the pressure at which the relief valve dumps it.

Google it, there's lots of descriptions out there of how to do it.


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

It looks like the hydraulic pressure should be 2050 psi. Find a guage and place it in the supply side of the hydraulic system. That will tell you what it is. Then start shimming the relief spring if your tractor's pressure is low. Or purchase a new relief spring. They do go bad.


----------

